# Maison pour jeunes difficiles...



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

Je regarde "Envoyé Spécial" avec un sujet sur une maison pour le jeune délinquant.

A 12, j'étais un "petit dure" ce qui a poussé mes parents à m'inscrire à un internat considéré comme "très sévère".
C'est le plus beau cadeau qu'il ne m'ai jamais fait.
La moindre incartade était lourdement sanctionnée ( j'en ai copié des pages du dictionnaire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tant que le nombre de pages convenus n'étaient pas recopiée , il n'y avait aucun moment libre possible avec mes autres condisciples. )

Cette sévérité nous obligeait à redoublé d'inventivité pour arrivé à contourner les règles, par de petites actions dérisoires mais au combien réjouissantes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Durant nos temps libres, c'était sport obligatoire. A 22H00, je vous assure que le petit dur que je croyais être dormait comme un bébé.

Après deux ans de ce régime, mes parents, rassuré par mes résultats scolaires très encourageants m'ont proposé de réintégrer une école plus proche et donc de quitter l'internat, ce que j'ai refusé tellement, au final, j'y avais trouvé un équilibre et des amis.

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que mon opposition à toutes autorités de l'époque s'est transformé. Bourrage de crâne ?  Lavage de cerveau? je ne crois pas. 
Cette discipline à une époque trouble de ma vie ( de 12 à 14 ans) m'a permis, aidé à de passer un cap.
A 16 ans, j'étais déjà beaucoup plus serein, la boxe anglaise (ça aurait pu être du volley, du basket, du foot) que j'ai pratiqué à raison de 3x2 heures par semaine m'a permis de dépenser mon énergie excédentaire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (les filles m'ont également beaucoup aidé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Quand je vois c'est petit gars, délinquant, je me dis que j'ai eu la chance d'avoir des parents "stricts". Dans une autre famille, en difficulté, je serais peut-être passé à "Envoyé Spécial"...


p.s. Sur l'Iran, no comment...


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> ( j'en ai copié des pages du dictionnaire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pfff, fallait faire comme moi ! trouvez quelqu'un pour le faire


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pfff, fallait faire comme moi ! trouvez quelqu'un pour le faire



on voit le résultat, t'écris avec tes pieds !


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2004)

non, nuance, je flood de la main gauche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (normal la droite est sur la souris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, nuance, je flood de la main gauche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



juste pour éviter les mauvaises penser


----------



## molgow (15 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pfff, fallait faire comme moi ! trouvez quelqu'un pour le faire



Ou alors il faut faire comme ça :





A part ça, ton témoignage est très intéressant, Foguenne. 

Ce soir, il y aussi eu quelques minutes consacrées pendant le Journal de France2 aux jeunes qui se retrouvent dans les hall d'entrées. A la question "Pourquoi aimez-vous venir ici?", un jeune a répondu : "Parce que je m'emmerde."
Je trouve que ça laisse sérieusement à réfléchir sur la manière dont on laisse, presque intentionnellement, pourrir la jeunesse et plus globalement certaines classes sociales.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> juste pour éviter les mauvaises penser


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> . A la question "Pourquoi aimez-vous venir ici?", un jeune a répondu : "Parce que je m'emmerde."
> Je trouve que ça laisse sérieusement à réfléchir...



On ne nous laissait pas le temps de " s'emmerder" justement.
Entre les heures d'études et de sport, il restait les heures de repas et de sommeils. 
Quand je vois ces jeunes désoeuvrés, j'en ai pitié même si je plains vraiment leur voisins...
Attention, pour moi l'internat, c'était "que du bonheur" malgré la discipline. Je peux vous dire qu'un "pion" hyper sévère, ça forge des amitiés et le caractère.


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors il faut faire comme ça :



tes sur de la syntaxe ?


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> il restait les heures de repas et de sommeils.



a une bonne bagarre de boufe a la cantine, trafiqué les boissons du réfectoire, fendage des assiettes pour quel casse au prochain service, ... a que de souvenir :d


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

Surtout, quand on devait par trois mettre la table, uriner sur une serviette en papier et la frotter sur l'assiette des pions.


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Surtout, quand on devait par trois mettre la table, uriner sur une serviette en papier et la frotter sur l'assiette des pions.



zut moi je pouvais pas !


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> zut moi je pouvais pas !



sinon les cours de science très utile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-comment fabriqué un explosif (fallait pas laisser traîner un bouquin de chimie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-comment bouché l'évacuation d'eau des toilettes des filles (bon a force de la faire on finit par ce faire prendre)
-....


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2004)

on peut aussi dévisser les tables pour foutre bien le boxon au cour suivant... c'est toujours sympa une table dont la planche se casse la gueule...


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2004)

non, moi je préfère quand le gars passe au travers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 des mois de préparation avec un ciseau


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] on peut aussi dévisser les tables pour foutre bien le boxon au cour suivant... c'est toujours sympa une table dont la planche se casse la gueule...



les chaises collées au sol avec une colle a 2 composants c'est aussi très efficace


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, moi je préfère quand le gars passe au travers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le couteau suisse est plus rapide et plus discret... tu as aussi un mode scien en plus du tournevis mais là, c'est mieux pour les chaises...


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les chaises collées au sol avec une colle a 2 composants c'est aussi très efficace



Voilà comment on devient un pro du mac, grâce à la colle à deux composants.


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> le couteau suisse est plus rapide et plus discret... tu as aussi un mode scien en plus du tournevis mais là, c'est mieux pour les chaises...



plus marrant, mettre de la cire dans la serrure de la salle de classe


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> plus marrant, mettre de la cire dans la serrure de la salle de classe



avec le couteau suisse, tu peux aussi démonter la serrure...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_victorinox, mon ami..._


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> avec le couteau suisse, tu peux aussi démonter la serrure...
> 
> ...



après ça ce voit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pas drôle ! un tourne vis suffit !!! l'avantage avec la cire c'est que ta 10 gars qui passe pour essayer de savoir ce qu'a la serrure et personne ne trouve


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> uriner sur une serviette en papier et la frotter sur l'assiette des pions.



salaud !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En tout cas les modos ici sont vraiment de sales gosses .. comme quoi ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> zut moi je pouvais pas !



Ca on s'en doutait


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca on s'en doutait



c'est pas moi qui m'était la table


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas moi qui m'était la table



tu faisais la table ?


----------



## gribouille (16 Janvier 2004)

aaah foguenne... moi aussi ils m'on fait le même coup mes parents....

j'y ai forgé trois amitiées dans cet internat.... d'ailleurs ces trois gars étaient un peut comme mackie-alèm-amok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors.... je peux vous dire qu'en deux années... malgré toutes les punitions possibles, notre état de sales gosses ne faisaient qu'empirer à chaque fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... tous trois on avait réussis en ces deux ans à ruiner toute la tradition et la stratégie éducative menée depuis un siècle dans cet établissement religieux honorable....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et en plus on avait contaminés toutes les âmes environnantes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quand on a quitté cet internat, l'ancien chateau-couvent et la ferme le tout avec l'architecture identique à celle des hospices de Beaune, ressemblais plus à un asile de fous sortis d'une révolution sanglante et irrémédiable... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







depuis je me suis calmé et mis de l'eau dans mon vin....


----------



## toph (16 Janvier 2004)

bien venu au club les gars


----------



## gribouille (16 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif[/img] ]
> 
> depuis je me suis calmé et mis de l'eau dans mon vin....




j'entends déjà les mauvaises langues dire "_c'est plutôt de l'eau dans le gaz, tu veux dire oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_"


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> tu faisais la table ?




Tu périras par trop de masturbation neuronale Finn


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu périras pas trop de masturbation neuronale Finn



je le trouvais parfois un peu sourd...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> j'entends déjà les mauvaises langues dire "_c'est plutôt de l'eau dans le gaz, tu veux dire oui
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moi j'aurais dit du vin dans l'eau (de bénitier) parce qu'on peut suivre les traces sanglantes sur les threads


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je le trouvais parfois un peu sourd...




ha c'est bien ça j'me disais aussi


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ha c'est bien ça j'me disais aussi



*COMMENT*


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *COMMENT*












 ha il n'y a pas que lui alors


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> aaah foguenne... moi aussi ils m'on fait le même coup mes parents....
> 
> j'y ai forgé trois amitiées dans cet internat.... d'ailleurs ces trois gars étaient un peut comme mackie-alèm-amok
> 
> ...



T'es trop fort toi aussi !!!

Reviens sur terre, t'es comme tous les mous, t'aimes les durs.


----------



## gribouille (17 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Reviens sur terre, t'es comme tous les mous, t'aimes les durs.



oh non... je ne fais plus partis des mous depuis bien longtemps.... mais des fatigués... c'est pur ça que j'aime les durs.... ils tiennent bon


----------



## Foguenne (17 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Quand on a quitté cet internat, l'ancien chateau-couvent et la ferme le tout avec l'architecture identique à celle des hospices de Beaune, ressemblais plus à un asile de fous sortis d'une révolution sanglante et irrémédiable...














 mdr


----------

